# Majuscule ou minuscule pour les nationalités/gentilés



## neliha76

Bonjour,

Je ne sais jamais quand doit-on mettre une majuscule au nationalité :

ex :

Les Français sont vraiment accueillants 

La langue française est vraiment une très belle langue

?

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi C'est un Français / Il est français - majuscule/minuscule pour les gentilés.


----------



## sylviette

Bonjour Neilha,

Lorsque le mot qui indique la nationalité est un substantif, il faut le mettre en majuscules. 

Ex. : Les Français sont bien gentils.

Par contre, s'il s'agit d'un adjectid ou d'un attribut, alors on le met en miniscules.

C'est un architecte français très réputé.
Ou : Les jeunes français sont sympas.

De toute façon, attend d'autres avis. Quelqu'un d'autre pourra peut-être te donner de plus amples explications.


----------



## marget

Du point de vue grammatical, quelle est la différence entre Les Français .... et Les jeunes français? Ne pourrait-on pas employer Les jeunes Français aussi?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Je pencherais pour "Les jeunes Français" puisqu'il s'agit de Français jeunes ! Non ?
Sinon, à quel est le nom est lié l'article "Les" ?


----------



## 1234dom

marget said:
			
		

> Du point de vue grammatical, quelle est la différernce entre Les Français .... et Les jeunes français? Ne pourrait-on pas employer Les jeunes Français aussi?


 
Pour jeunes Français je pense qu'il peut y avoir les 2 cas mais que le plus courant est: Français substantif et jeune adjectif => jeune Français ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Salut,
Effectivement, après réflexion, on doit pouvoir dire "les jeunes, qu'ils soient français, américains ou japonais, voient leur taille augmenter"


----------



## Aoyama

Hum, je pense que dans ce cas, la majuscule est de rigueur : "les jeunes, qu'ils soient Français ..." (voir Grevisse, Le Bon Usage). Par contre, et rien n'est simple, on  a le problème avec le mot "juif". Les Juifs (le Juif)  avec majuscule ou sans. Là, c'est plus compliqué. Les deux cas sont possibles mais impliquent une vision différente du concept de "J(j)uif", simple religion ou peuple ...


----------



## geve

Eh bien, dans cette phrase, "français, américain etc." peuvent être soit des adjectifs, soit des noms, non ? Donc, avec ou sans majuscule... Pour ma part, j'aurais plutôt tendance à l'écrire en minuscules.

Exemple :
(adjectifs) _Les jeunes, qu'ils soient petits, grands, moches ou charmants... _
(noms)_ Les jeunes, qu'ils soient étudiants, plombiers ou électriciens..._


----------



## Aoyama

Bien recu. Grevisse parle de ce probleme en citant une foule d'exemples ... qui se contredisent. En fait, c'est l'usage qui decide .


----------



## passola92

Bonjour!

Je voudrais savoir si on doit utiliser la majuscule ou pas dans la phrase suivante: 

" La société occidentale change rapidement. Mais d'autres civilisations aussi - *la Chinoise, l'Indienne et l'Islamique* - sont frappées par la meme tempete"

Merci


----------



## Comtois

Pour moi, pas d'hésitation : pas de majuscules. (Mais je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde sera d'accord.)


----------



## hual

Tout à fait d'accord avec Comtois, pas de majuscules.


----------



## Nicomon

Même chose pour moi, sans hésitation :  pas de majuscules.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec tous les autres : avec la majuscule on parlerait de *personnes* de ces nationalités-là.


----------



## pointvirgule

Cela dit, il y a des cas comme celui des _îles Britanniques_ (notez bien : _î_ minuscule, _B_ majuscule). Et cependant, dans la même encyclopédie : _archipel antillais_*. Foutue langue que la nôtre. 

Explication dans cet article de la BDL. 

_____
* De toute évidence, on ne considère pas _archipel antillais_ comme un toponyme.


----------



## hual

À mon avis, dans le cas des Îles Brittanniques, il s'agit d'un nom propre, alors que l'expression _archipel antillais _équivaut à archipel des Antilles_._


----------



## Logospreference-1

S'agissant de civilisations, le cas me semble tout de même assez exceptionnel pour admettre - sans obligation - qu'on mette une majuscule. 

Je m'avoue en porte-à-faux, car pour moi il y a la Civilisation, et les centres ou les régions ou les époques de cette Civilisation, qui à mes yeux n'est qu'une. 

Or si l'on accepte les Civilisations au pluriel et qu'on les gratifie chacune d'une majuscule à Civilisation, j'ai tendance à gratifier aussi leurs épithètes propres - Indienne, Chinoise, Égyptienne, etc. - d'une majuscule.

Disons : le modèle de la République française s'applique-t-il auxdites Civilisations ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois toutefois aucune raison de vouloir mettre une majuscule à _Civilisation_… Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas parce qu'un mot prendrait la majuscule que ses épithètes devraient faire de même !


----------



## beri

*l'américain Boeing*

Ceci signifiant « le groupe/géant/constructeur américain Boeing », je vois dans « américain » un épithète auquel il manque le nom et je dirais qu’il n’a pas besoin de majuscule et qu’il lui en faudrait une s’il s’agissait du fameux Américain (qui a fondé l’entreprise, battu le record d’apnée ou que sais-je) Boeing.

Me trompé-je ?

Merfi


----------



## SergueiL

Moi aussi, j'aurais tendance à considérer ici "américain" comme étant un adjectif.
Mais j'imagine qu'on peut aussi, dans un contexte particulier, personnifier la compagnie Boeing et traiter "américain(e)" comme un gentilé en l'affublant donc d'une majuscule.
C'est d'ailleurs moins problématique lorsque "américain" est postposé : Boeing l'Américain.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je garderais aussi la minuscule, même si les deux possibilités sont envisageables selon le point de vue que l'on adopte : ellipse du substantif _groupe, géant, constructeur_, etc. ou adjectif substantivé.

_le constructeur *a*méricain Boeing_ 
_le constructeur Américain Boeing_ 
_l'*a*méricain Boeing_ 
_l'*A*méricain Boeing_ ()



SergueiL said:


> C'est d'ailleurs moins problématique lorsque "américain" est postposé : Boeing l'Américain.


 Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi la postposition changerait quoi que ce soit…


----------



## SergueiL

Quand l'épithète est postposée, elle est séparée du nom par un article défini et ce début d'émancipation fait qu'on s'interroge moins sur la pertinence de la majuscule qui apparaît plus naturelle.
Antéposé ou postposé, la règle est la même bien sûr, j'ai seulement voulu signaler qu'il existe une sorte d'effet d'optique.


----------



## hual

Bonjour,
Excusez-moi d'interférer dans votre échange. C'est tout simplement pour signaler que dans le cas évoqué par SergueiL (... séparée du nom par un article), il ne s'agit pas d'une épithète mais d'une apposition.


----------



## SergueiL

Il me semble que c'est la présence ou non d'une virgule qui en déciderait.
Boeing l'Américain [...] = épithète détachée
Boeing, l'Américain, [...] = apposition détachée

Cela demande confirmation (ou infirmation).


----------



## hual

L'épithète, quelle que soit sa place par rapport au nom qu'elle qualifie, n'est jamais précédée d'article.


----------



## Maître Capello

On ne parle en fait d'épithète que pour les adjectifs et les participes passés. Si c'est un nom, on parle d'apposition. Comme ici _américain_ est substantivé puisqu'il est précédé d'un article, c'est une apposition, quelle que soit sa place, qu'il y ait ou non une virgule.

_l'américain Boeing_ → apposition attachée
_Boeing, l'américain_ → apposition détachée (exemple à mon avis maladroit)


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> _l'américain Boeing_ → apposition attachée
> _Boeing, l'américain_ → apposition détachée (exemple à mon avis maladroit)


Ne faudrait-il pas justement des majuscules, ici, si l'apposition suppose qu'on considère _Américain _comme un nom ?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien là toute la question puisque d'une part c'est un adjectif substantivé, mais que d'autre part c'est un adjectif dont le substantif est sous-entendu et qu'il ne s'agit *pas* du sens _personne de nationalité américaine_ (comme dans _l'Américain moyen_)…


----------

